# Team 7-Triple Threat - Babes, Bows & Broadheads



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

Check in.....I guess we need a name. I'm also participating in the other AT hunting contest so I guess technically I'm on 2 teams.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Checking in from Kansas. 

A few name suggestions:

Team Deliverance or just Deliverance

TTT Team Trophy Taker

Deadly Impact

Lady Killers


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in Texas and our season opens October 2... 47 more days!!!


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey, I'm from South Carolina and the season starts Sept. 15. I am ready, but it will be hot then too!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Ohio here!! Season starts Sept 25th. We just finished planting the food plot today!!I can't wait!!! Team names......hmmmmm...trying to remember some of the ones we didn't pick in previous years......idk
femme fatal...The phrase is French for "deadly woman" read that <-on wiki
Does with bows
Rack pack(the)


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's our status so far:

jennz1999 :thumbs_up
farmgirl7 :thumbs_up
KSGirl :thumbs_up
Lady531 :thumbs_up
Huntergirla
huntluvn

Just two ladies to go and we'll have everyone checked and ready to go.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

:wave3:HELLO LADIES - Checking in - Cant wait to get to know you ladies. I am so ready, the last couple of nights it has been cool and has got me itch'n to get to the woods. I have my trail cams out the last time I checked them I had a bunch of turkeys and a few little bucks but nothing to write home about. I see we need a name and a captain? I am not to particular on a name what ever you ladies want. 

I am from Iowa and the regular season around here starts OCT 1st but the intercity hunt starts in middle of Sep. 


Lets get this party started:wav:
I AM READY....


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I guess we need to work on some names......hummmm....

Babes-N-Broadheads

Size matters (Sorry couldn't resist)

Chics that hunt

Buck busters

Triple Threat (Babes, Bows & Broadheads)

My creative ideas are just not flowing well today......anyone else with suggestions.


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

Rack Attack

I'll think of some more tomorrow and post them up...I'm too tired tonight.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

KSGirl said:


> I guess we need to work on some names......hummmm....
> 
> Babes-N-Broadheads
> 
> ...


:lol3: I like the triple threat idea but it needs tweaking..or something clever with the 'size matters' like "we think size matters" lol darn u KS lmao


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Ladies I like the triple threat thing to. :thumbs_up


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok ...... tweaking.......hummmmmm.......

Yes Size Matters

Y'all know Size matters

Triple Threat (Babes..Bows..Buck down)

Triple Threat (Looks, Skill and the Kill)

Babes with bows..nuff said

Silly Boys Bows are for Girls

BOWdacious Does

that's all I've got for now Ladies.....any thoughts?


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Haha I like ALL of those. Any will work!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Some eye candy.........








































Just a few trail cam pics we have this year. I'm super excited about this season!!!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

FarmGirl7....VERY NICE!! Sure hope to see you posing next to one of those after you put an arrrow in him! :darkbeer:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's a couple pics from this year. Pretty sure I've aquired some new hunting ground with some serious potential for this year just need to get it in writing. Can't wait to get a camera out on it, looks very promising.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks good KS! I love the hieght on that second buck! I know his tines aren't any longer than the first I just like 'em tall:wink:


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

*Checking In!!*

Ok, girls! I'm finally here! As far as names go, I like the Triple Threat as well.
I am from Oklahoma and our season starts Oct. 1, so I still have a llittle wait.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

My Passion is supposed to be here today.....I feel like a kid at Christmas!!! Come on Santa get your Jolly Butt in gear!! LOL :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

haha the ipod shuffle hit some christmas music today...must have been thinking about you!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

It's here.....it's here....it's here!!!! :banana::hello2::59: Just got home from the bow shop getting her all set up!! Was shooting 38 pounds before have my new Passion set at 45 pounds....what a difference a smooth pulling bow makes. I'm noticing the difference after shooting her numerous times, but not having trouble pulling the extra!! Now it's practice, practice, practice getting ready for season to open!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't care about the team name. Whatever y'all pick is fine with me...

KSGirl- Congrats on the new bow. I love my Passion so I'm sure you will too...


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Just had to post one pic of her then I'm off to shoot, shoot....shoot! Gotta get ready for the season!










Isn't she sexy!! :wink:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Not sure what happened with my photobucket pic. but I'll try this again. Just love my new bow! :tongue:

And now on to important business I think it's time we give this group a name! I'm good with what the majority decides so lets all chime in and post up what you'd like so we can make it official!!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Triple Threat (Babes, Bows & Broadheads)


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

farmgirl7 said:


> triple threat (babes, bows & broadheads)


 x 2


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

*name*



jennz1999 said:


> x 2


! Myself as well.


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

*name*

Whoops! TripleThreat here as well!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok seems like the majority would like Triple Threat (Babes, Bows and Broadheads)! Anyone know how we go about making official? Do we just change or start a new thread with our name or contact Dees?


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks as if we have a team name LOVE IT! :thumbs_up


GREAT pics ladies!!:shade: 
I have checked mine a couple of times and it seems as if in my neck of the woods we had a good TURKEY HATCH!! Never fails you go huntin deer you see turkeys and vice versa. I will try to post a little video I have of them. I am going to switch camera locations this week maybe I can come up with a pic or two of some DEER!!??


Congrats on your new bow KSGirl!!:smile:

I cant wait to get this deer season started!! Lets get to making moments we will cherish forever. I wish the best of luck to all! STAY SAFE EVERYONE!


Sorry, I haven't posted for a while I had went on a trip out west 
BENEATH THEM BEAUTIFUL WESTERN SKY"S last weekend well actually shot him 8/22/2010 at 1:09pm.:tongue: And I got this decent goat to take home with me.:dancing:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Huntergirla, love the pics! Very nice Speed goat! I'm very excited for the season to start and start making those memories you mentioned!! Hope it's a good season for all our team members and look forward to seeing more pics of more kills! :rock:


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

Huntergirla, that is a Nice goat!! I would love to get one someday. I am looking forward to this season and hope everybody has a safe one. Here is a pic from one of my spots.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

OK ladies seems that the team name is Triple Threat (Babes, Bows & Broadheads) so I'm going to send DeeS a PM asking her to change our thread name....I guess that's how we do this. Hope everyone is OK with this!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Tried to send DeeS a PM about our name but her inbox is full right now, I'm sure she's overrun from taking care of all this. Totally appreciate that she does this for us!! Anyway I'll just try again later.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

WeeHoo we have our official name! Thanks a bunch CountryWoman for taking care of it for us! Ok Ladies Good Hunting to all!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Oh hell! I didn't know my inbox was full!!! I am so sorry ladies. :embara:


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

YEA!! The team name looks good on the board THANKS LADIES!!!

Thanks ladies!! I had an awesome trip! I did get it on video, but I took this trip by myself so I had had the camera zoomed out so I could get the hole hill side. I just have not had time to put it all together. (I am not sure but I think we get 50 points for that guy!)

SORRY I will try to get in here as much as I can but between the shop at this time of year it gets kinda hectic. I can hardly even talk today because I had an event this week that I introduce kids and adults into archery. I had 285 on the first day and 255 the second day and I have to explain how to shoot each and every time. It did not help that the night before the event I had went to see MR. TED NUGENT at his concert, BOY can that guy ROCK even and the rip ol age of 62!! LOVE HEARING him sing FRED BEAR! Gets to me everytime.

I hope everyone has a great Labor Day I am going to go and change my cams today and try to do a little catch up around here , I am going to change locations with them and maybe I can get a few DEER pics!!??

Huntluvn- thats a pretty nice buck he kinda looks like the one I got last year GO GETTEM!!

FALL is in the air ladies and I am so ready!!! 

Oh before I forget, I was thinking do you ladies want to get some shirts with the team name made up? I will check in later to see what everyone thinks.?


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

DeeS-don't sweat it Girl I'm sure you have your plate full. We just all appreciate that you put all this together for us to enjoy!!

Huntergirla-I think shirts would be AWESOME!!! 

I'm so ready for the season to start. I'm going out today to get another blind put up so that Monster buck I'm going to shoot  can get used to it being there. :teeth: Been out a couple times spotting this past week on my days off and have seen some very nice bucks, can't wait for the season to get here!


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

I think shirts would be cool. Wanna do long sleeved tees? I am so excited for this season, I can hardly stand it!!!! Woohoo! Go Team Triple Threat!!:cheer2:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Lookin' good girlies! I hate to be the party pooper but Ima say no to the shirts. We have enough to do already with season fast approaching. I think it might be a hassle besides Im poor! lol


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks as if we have 3 for a go and 1 no we can see if the other ladies would like one as well? I will try to get something worked up (PRICE & LOGO)and we will see then what everyone thinks? I will try to get them as cheep as possible..( I have a friend who puts together somethings for me) But if anyone else knows anyone,? I am open to suggestions for anything.(COLOR ECT) Huntluvn-I think it would be good if we went with long sleeved with fall and winter setting in.


I went to change my cams and looks as if someone has went in at 5:00 am and turned them OFF????? Yea I know. I think it may have been the farmer? My camera went off the day I set it up and there was hay-bails in the field and then at 5:00am the next morn it went off again and I can see a flash light at the bottom of the screen. Then about 3 hours later next time it went off was when the turkeys where coming off the roost and the hay-bails are gone. My other cams were turned off.??? I have a call into the farmer to see? I have now moved them and turned them ON and we will just wait and see.


I am so excited to get in the woods and sit!!! LADIES THE 2010-11 DEER SEASON IS FAST APPROACHING US!!! GO TEAM GO!!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree with the long sleeves and can't wait to see what you come up with!! Thanks for taking the time to do this! 

I put out one of my cameras at the spot I think I'm going to hunt first and can't wait to see what if anything I catch on it!! I'm so ready to get in the woods! Go Triple Threat!!!!!


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

This is crazy, but I get even more pumped up just reading this thread!! Wow! Hope I can keep that buck fever at bay! lol


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

I think I'm gonna have to pass on a tshirt as well...:sad:


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

OK ladies I called the friend of mine on the shirts and she will get back with me on some pics, and she will see just what is in stock on the shirts.. makes it a little cheeper!! When I get something I will post. 

I also had seen that there is a new post from Dees in the Rules Section: 

I am adding a new rule here ladies, starting today 9/14/10. There has to be a date stamp on every picture submitted. So this way there is no way of someone posting a past kill from last year, or previous years.......as I've heard this could happen. I would hate to think anyone would "cheat" on this contest, but to prevent it date and time stamp is needed!! Those that have already posted pics of kills, its all good, they WILL count!

I am going to try to see if I can set my camera some way??.. ill bet there is I will just have to try to figure it out... 

It has been a little hot here!! Alot of mosquitoes around here as well. I need a good cold snap!!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Huntergirla, Thanks again for all the effort with the shirts...I'm really excited and can't wait to see what your friend comes up with. Thanks for the heads-up on the time stamp guess I'd better get to looking at my camera to make sure I have it set. 

5 DAYS TILL OPEN HERE!!! I'm a bit worried today, I hurt my shoulder lifting a patient yesterday at work, just hoping it's only muscle and a few days rest will fix it up...got 5 days to rest it then into the wild I go! :teeth:

It's been raining hard the last 2 days here we're in flash flood warnings now, but on the upside it's cooler outside a very welcome change. :thumbs_up


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

OPENING DAY...............:set1_applaud:.....It's finally here!! Went out this morning, wind supposed to be out of the south so I went to my blind that would be perfect for this....of course it's dead calm but I'm there so I hike in. Get settled into my blind it's pitch black and I sit back to wait for the sun, not there 15 minutes when I hear a deer blow, stomp then running. He scared the bejebbers out of me I couldn't see a thing and he must have been 10 yards away! :mg: But all is good because I shall return another day!


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

KSGirl said:


> OPENING DAY...............:set1_applaud:.....It's finally here!! Went out this morning, wind supposed to be out of the south so I went to my blind that would be perfect for this....of course it's dead calm but I'm there so I hike in. Get settled into my blind it's pitch black and I sit back to wait for the sun, not there 15 minutes when I hear a deer blow, stomp then running. He scared the bejebbers out of me I couldn't see a thing and he must have been 10 yards away! :mg: But all is good because I shall return another day!


Woohoo! Good luck!! Maybe next time!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

KSGirl said:


> OPENING DAY...............:set1_applaud:.....It's finally here!! Went out this morning, wind supposed to be out of the south so I went to my blind that would be perfect for this....of course it's dead calm but I'm there so I hike in. Get settled into my blind it's pitch black and I sit back to wait for the sun, not there 15 minutes when I hear a deer blow, stomp then running. He scared the bejebbers out of me I couldn't see a thing and he must have been 10 yards away! :mg: But all is good because I shall return another day!


OH WHAT FUN!!! GO AND GETTEM GIRL!! 
When they blow like that in the dark it scares me to!!! One morning I was walking into my tree stand and I had got to my creek, and one blew like that and he was only about 5 yards from me and I fell back into the creek!:mg::smile: But it did turned out to be a good day!

Its has got a little cooler here -THANK GOODNESS!! Maybe it will get them deer moving! It gets real interesting around here in about a month...


GO TEAM TRIPLE THREAT :wav:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok so worked a 16 hour day today and I'm beyond tired, not sure if I'll have the energy to get up in the wee hours to go out. :tongue: Working 4 twelve hour shifts in 5 days really stinks especially when the first turned into 16. Just kept thinking all day I wish I was out hunting...LOL! But the first week of Oct. I'm taking 11 days off so I'll be in the woods as much as possible!! :wink::thumbs_up:wink: And hopefully puttin' up some points for "Triple Threat"!!!


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

I haven't posted a pic on the forum before, I hope this works!

I got him today and he is my biggest buck ever! 8 pointer at 130 lbs. I think I scared him off walking to stand this morning. Right when I reached the stand had a deer blow a few yards away and another within feet took off running. He came out a little after the sun came up and it was over for him.  









I took some more pics, but I haven't transferred them to the computer. I'll post those later!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

:dancing::set1_applaud: Yea!!! Way to go!!! Congrats to you lady531 I would love to here a storie. NICE JOB!!! Enjoy the feeling! :nixon::cheer2: CONGRATS AGAIN!!!! Wahooo!!!!


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats! Yay we're on the board. Our season opens next Saturday so hopefully I'll have something to contribute by the end of next weekend!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

CONGRATS lady531!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Had such a great night hunting tonight. Had 7 bucks come out probably 100 yards from my blind, two were def. shooters, watched as they worked to maybe 60 yards from my blind into an open field of wheat stuble where they proceded to play. They were all chasing each other and kicking up their back legs it was so much fun to watch I forgot to be upset that I didn't get one close enough to shoot. LOL


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

82 more hours until I'm sitting in my stand for opening morning in Texas!!!!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey girls thought I would check in. I have been super busy with work and our season came in Saturday. Smoked a doe @ 30 yards. Well actually it looked like a bad shot coming out of the bow but I got the top of both lungs. I tried out an F15 broad head from carbon express. It did NOT open on impact. It opened inside of her and hit the opposite shoulder and did not pass through because of that. Very skimpy blood trail at best. Just an FYI for anybody using these. I willl use the 2 and 3 blade rages in my quiver for the rest of the season. I will get the pics up when I get a chance. Congrats to you also lady531!!


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

Congrats to lady531 and farmgirl7!!! Way to go!


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lady, I don't see the pic of your buck on the entry board for the contest. They've now said that a photo of the tag will count in addition to the date stamped on the picture. I'll have to use that becuase I use an SLR and I don't like to screw with the date stamp settings becuase I will inevitably forget to turn it off when I want pics without it....


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for reminding. The pic with date stamp is on my camera and I haven't fooled with transferring it to the computer. It took some figuring out to get the date/time set. Since my cell phone has camera I rarely use the real camera, LOL. As far as using a tag South Carolina doesn't have tags or check-ins for bucks. Does only require tags if shot with gun on a non-doe day.

If my husband and I measured the rack correctly it scored just a few more than fifty. I am crossing my fingers for a bigger buck before I post. We will see!


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

Where is everyone? Hopefully having some luck in the stand....just getting us back to the first page.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been knee deep in bucks several times but all very young forkies. Day before yesterday I had 6 bucks less than 20 yards had an 8 standing broadside will probably never get a better shot but he looked to be maybe 1.5 to 2 years and we're trying to let the younguns walk in this particular area to get some mature bucks. :angry: I think I started to draw like 5 times and had to talk myself down! LOL! I'm hunting from the ground with just natural cover so it was so exciting to be that close, even though I didn't get to shoot I LOVED every minute it was awesome! Can't seem to get a doe in range to save my life but I'm going to keep playing in the woods every chance I get. :teeth:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I sure hope everyone is having as much fun hunting as I am. Lastnight was the BOMB! First time hunting in a tree stand (have a bad fear of heights ukey and I saw a big 8 with a small 8. I was having trouble staying in my stand...LOL! Stood for over an hour watching them work their way toward me. They were about 50 yards away and coming strong with about 15 minutes of light left and I was thinking Holy Cow I'm going to get a chance at this guy!!!! :teeth: Well, a group of coyotes moved into the CRP and started barking and howling, the little 8 just bolted but the Big Guy froze. He stood there frozen for almost 15 minutes as my light faded away! :thumbs_do He finally walked past my stand probably 15 yards from me in my shooting lane but it was dark and I could just make out the outline of his body at that point. I tell ya that gets the adrenline pumping! :teeth: Ready to go back out this evening!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey gals. Finally got around to putting up the doe pick for our team. I was out yesterday and it was just too stinking hot. Didn't see a deer one. This morning the same mama doe and her fawns came in and just like always she raises such a ruckus. We have been after her since day one becuase she is always one of those crazy foot stomping, blowing, drive you crazy does. You don't have to mave a muscle and can have perfect wind but she always knows. She definately has a sixth sense but tomorrow morning I plan to end that


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Go get her FarmGirl7!!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Well it didn't happen................yet  She was there blowing well before daylight...grrrrrr. But she never did show. Did have a very cool hunt though. Watched two young bucks feed through the plot sparring off and on for about 30 minutes.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Things have been kinda quiet from the Triple Threat Ladies, I hope everyone has opportunity to get out and hunt some! Seems we are in the dreaded Oct. slump right now but things started to pick up my hubby had a lot of movement lastnight. I'll be out this evening, sure hoping the winds die down a bit. Well Happy Hunting everyon just thought I'd check in and pull us to page 1 again! 

Huntergirla, any news on the T-shirt front...I for one am excited about getting one! Hope you have had more success hunting!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello ladies just thought I would check in and see whats going down in your neck of the woods. I have been real buzzy here. 
Looks as if Farmgirl has one down as well, CONGRATS TO YA!!! Yea!!!

I did finally got a ruff draft of the shirts ladies see what ya think about them and we can change anything on them - colors ect? And for price I think I might have a sponcer for the team shirts so I am NOT SURE but thinking that we may only have to pay for shipping and handling ladies, so if you may want one I am going to need sizes they run a little small. Unless we go with an entirely different shirt? I know she has put the logo on a short sleeved shirt but it IS long sleeved. You can PM me or just post here.

A couple of little stories out of my journal: 
Oct 14th,
Well I headed out on friday morn and I seen about 15 does and yearlings a bunch of little S**TER bucks. I think they need some steroids in there diet. 
I did take a few pics while I was out with my phone found some pretty interesting things. 

First thing I found some mary j plants growing on the outside of the corn rows. I did take a pic of it but I am not going to post that one.

The next thing I found was a few tomato plants in field I picked the ripe one.

Last night I climbed into my latter stand I sat and watched a few deer here and there, I had a little yearling come in looking for mama not sure where she was..?? but the little one came right to my stand then pondered around the area so I decided to see how my bleat call was working and the little one fell for it hook line and sinker. Then all of a sudden I hear something terrible sound it was like something choking on a hair ball and it was right there!! 

I look all around me and I see nothing!! I think that is so weird ??? WHAT THE HECK?? I looked to my right and see a few more deer coming in and I got focused on them. Then it got to the time the big guys will be moving in that area and I hear some scratching and I look up and not 5 feet from me was a raccoon!! OH **** I jump up and went to grab my bow and thought to myself **** season is NOT OPEN YET! So I just grab a arrow out of my quiver and point it at him and tell him to just go down that side of the tree and he kept coming at me and at this point the only thing between me and him was another stand we have up above me. And I am thinking how dumb,,, whats the difference between me with the arrow or shooting him with the bow??? Self-defense? Well anyway....

I finally told him YOU WIN and I will just get down and wait for you to leave. I got down and stood there waiting for him to go and he went into the v of the tree which was right behind my latter stand, he kept peeking out at me and would not leave!! I needed my stuff at least my keys to get home. I can come back later for the rest. It started to get pretty dark and I figure I need to climb up before it gets to dark and I can keep my eye on him. And then I hear a deer BLOW (first time this year) I turn around and there is a small buck and 3 more whitetails in the air running away!! I look back at the **** and say see what you did!!!!

I slowly and with caution slid up my stand and all the while looking right at him grabbed my pack and my bow real quick and thank goodness that I had a bow hanger that hung out so far. I left the rest of my stuff and will get it later. I got out of there with out a scratch LOL and I had a great weekend even if I got chased out of my stand by a raccoon!! 

I have had one other encounter with a **** like that when I was climbing into my stand about 15 years ago I reached around the tree and felt something fuzzy on my fingers and look up with a flashlight in my mouth and I was face to face with him, he was in my stand and I scared him so bad he fell about 15 foot to the ground better him than me I guess!!!

Mid OCT to NOV- 
The bucks are on the move here I have been seeing lots of action in the woods. I have had a few shots at a couple 100 to 125 class but I think they need a few more years. It just got a little cooler the other day so I thought i would head out. I did see my target BUCK!!! I had 5 bucks at about 20 yards but I could not get a shot off at the BIG guy!!! I could have shot the 125 class give or take a few inches he came right to my call he stood at 12 yards broadside for about 5 min making a rub on the tree!!! I hope I did not make a mistake not shooting him!!! I did get a great show last night the bucks came in and I watched the big guy spar with the other bucks and I even got to watch him snortweese, lift that upper lip and start flemin then he started to pee right down his legs and rubbing them hocks!!!! GREAT NIGHT!!! Lots more to the story but I am making it short and sweet. I cant wait to get back out but I need the right wind for that stand so until then GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!! Looks as if it will be heating up in the woods... 

So Sorry I guess this is a long post. Just thought I would share.

I hope everyone is doing well and I cant wait to see what is instore for all this year.

GOOD LUCK STAY SAFE 
& 
HAPPY RUTTING


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I did it!! I got my first archery kill and it's a buck!! :teeth: I don't have a score on him yet but I'm hoping he'll score close to 150 we'll see but it's just numbers! I'm so excited I can't tell ya!! What an amazing experience. I was actually sitting on the ground and I shot him at less than 10 yards I can't even explain the feeling! Then we had to back out and wait till morning because it was too dark and he'd gone into an uncut milo field. Didn't sleep much at all. It's by God's grace we found him, he went into a large uncut milo field and it was like finding a needle in a hay stack!! I have to thank my husband for all his hard work in helping me get him out it was tough! I hope everyone gets to experience this!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!! That is a dandy of a buck. Where did you hit him at?


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

FarmGirl7 said:


> Congrats!!!!!! That is a dandy of a buck. Where did you hit him at?


He was quartered away so I hit him back alittle but didn't get a pass through, not sure if it hit the shoulder blade on the other side or what!


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

KSGIRL and Lady531 Why to go Girls, Nice Bucks ,,,, Ksgirl It must have been that lucky ink pen you got lol


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

sczar said:


> KSGIRL and Lady531 Why to go Girls, Nice Bucks ,,,, Ksgirl It must have been that lucky ink pen you got lol


You know it was the pen!! And the great grunt call, used it to call in a couple bucks but they just wouldn't walk into my shooting lane but they sure answered the call. Thanks again!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Huntergirla, LOL loved reading your post about your experiences in the woods! The evening I shot my buck I had a smaller 8 and a 6 come in down wind of me, believe it or not - vanilla extract works awesome as cover scent, and they were looking me over but couldn't figure me out. They walked right up to me less than 10 feet away, I was thinking I was going to need to defend myself if they got any closer! It was just the coolest experience and I was texting my husband to tell him about it when I heard something to my left, I turned and it was my buck I just dropped my phone to the ground and reached for my bow. LOL! BTW I LOVE the shirt can't wait to get one! When you say they run a little small should we get a size bigger than we would normaly order? Thanks again for doing this can't wait to wear mine proudly!


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Ksgirl Pen...lol i'm Glad the grunt call worked for you. I have had alot of people say they really like them and they work well. Funny thing is i'm making them and i havent goten a deer yet lol.. WEll get out there and get somemore or come shoot mine for me..lol


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

:wav:Awwwwww honey, YEA THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!! :banana:WHAT A GREAT BUCK!!!! :thumbs_up WAY TO GO GIRL!!!!! He is a beauty. I am so excited!!! You should have heard me when I seen your buck. I was hooten at the computer.:dancing: AWSOME!!!! I yelled out and had some of the guys at the shop come look at your buck and the are jealous , but they do say CONGRATS as well!! He is definitely around that 150 class for sure! What a first buck!!! WOW...... Some of them boys will spend years if not a lifetime trying to come up with a BIG BOY like that. 
The vanilla trick does work good. The vanilla thing reminds me of when I was a kid it was called "COVER UP" essences of fall in a little white bottle he would get in the shop, it smelled like vanilla it was the first cover up my dad gave me to put on before going hunting. I still use it today, I love it, it smells so yummy.
ENJOY THE FEELING!!! :cheers: I loved to read your story as well, it made me smile just thinking about your experience! Tell your hubby congrats as well. And good luck with the little lady when you get her out:whoo: I cant wait to hear about those stories! AGAIN GREAT JOB KSGIRL. SWEET...


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh - funny i just read the post on the shirts, I was in such a hurry to post when I seen your buck KSgirl, I had not read the rest of the thread!! Yea they run a little small because they are womans style shirts. Would any of you ladies like to change anything? COLOR on the shirt or lettering add anything else on them. ECT? Just hollar out.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Huntergirla said:


> Oh - funny i just read the post on the shirts, I was in such a hurry to post when I seen your buck KSgirl, I had not read the rest of the thread!! Yea they run a little small because they are womans style shirts. Would any of you ladies like to change anything? COLOR on the shirt or lettering add anything else on them. ECT? Just hollar out.


Thanks Huntergirla, I'm still smiling!! Still waiting for my Taxidermist to get him scored so I can post him up in the contest! Hated to turn him over to the Taxi so quickly wanted to drive all over Kansas and show everyone I know......ROFL....but he'd laid there all night and it was 11am before we found him in all that Milo, then had to gut him and drag him over a 1/2 mile out so needed to get him there so his cape was still good!

As for the shirts I for one think they look *Awesome*! Can't wait to get one! Thanks again for doing this!!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

KSGirl said:


> Thanks Huntergirla, I'm still smiling!! Still waiting for my Taxidermist to get him scored so I can post him up in the contest! Hated to turn him over to the Taxi so quickly wanted to drive all over Kansas and show everyone I know......ROFL....but he'd laid there all night and it was 11am before we found him in all that Milo, then had to gut him and drag him over a 1/2 mile out so needed to get him there so his cape was still good!
> 
> As for the shirts I for one think they look *Awesome*! Can't wait to get one! Thanks again for doing this!!




I see you are on here. I am happy to do it! I cant wait to see what that BIG BOY will score! I am all junked up about your buck. Thats what dreams are made of....... What a story!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Huntergirla said:


> I see you are on here. I am happy to do it! I cant wait to see what that BIG BOY will score! I am all junked up about your buck. Thats what dreams are made of....... What a story!!


Thanks again! I tell ya I've had some really awesome experiences this year, alot of up close encounters! I've never had so much fun hunting in my life, this archery hunting is THE WAY TO GO! I wish I'd listened to my hubby years ago and started archery hunting.


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

KSGirl said:


> Thanks again! I tell ya I've had some really awesome experiences this year, alot of up close encounters! I've never had so much fun hunting in my life, this archery hunting is THE WAY TO GO! I wish I'd listened to my hubby years ago and started archery hunting.


LOL, you and me both, KSGirl!! I started about 6 years ago and just got my 1st doe last year! Anyway, CONGRATS on the buck! That is soooo awesome! and off the ground even, way to go!! So excited for you!!


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

Huntergirla, I love the shirts! They look great, can't wait to "posture" in one! lol! Guess if we need to order one size up, I'll be taking a large. Thanks for working on this for our team!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Okay Ladies I got the score for my buck from my Taxe this morning.....148 points for Triple Threat!! I'll be back out this weekend trying for a doe!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

KSGirl said:


> Thanks again! I tell ya I've had some really awesome experiences this year, alot of up close encounters! I've never had so much fun hunting in my life, this archery hunting is THE WAY TO GO! I wish I'd listened to my hubby years ago and started archery hunting.


Archery is DEF the BEST!! Congrats again girl.....Ok I will admit I do like the shirts....I might change my mind on them


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

I guess I could update you gals on my hunting.....my limited hunting I should say. In 2 weeks been out 2 mornings and thats it. But last Saturday was ROCKIN' I had at least 10 different bucks cruisin' chasin' grunting' thrashing trees and doggin' does all underneath me all morning. There was so much action it was unreal! I was so hopped up I did not want to get out of the tree!!! Saw a dandy we have on tc come in madder than a hornet, thrash a tree, make a scarpe, and run of grunting with his nose to the ground. Got some of that on film. I think my next chance to get in the stand will be monday morning. Can't wait!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

KSgirl- I was off by a couple of inches there. WOW LOVE IT!!!! Way to put up them points!! CONGRATS AGAIN :darkbeer: I was thinking of ya the other morning when I was walking up my mountain of a hill...

Farmgirl- That sounds good to me. And any other ladies would like a shirt just hollar out!! And I will gettem ordered.

I have seen my shooter buck a few times but he seems to be avoiding me..... I sit here, he goes there. I seen him again the other night he was on a doe and tried to grunt at him and even rattle a little and he was just to buzzy for me I guess... Boys and their toys??? She just must have been too HOT!! HE would not leave her. He was even chasing off a few littler bucks, That was cool to see. Then it just got too dark.... But on a different note all of the little guys just come right to me. We know how hunting goes sometimes you gettem sometime ya don't, and all of the hunting pressure around my neck of the woods is bad!!! I am seeing lots of deer but been waiting to see that big boy in my range. I had a trail of does and yearlings yesterday all 10 of them walked by me at 20 yards it looked like class was in session, one by one all on one trail. Witch was funny to me they should be being bread. Maybe they had who knows?? I would have shot one but I am WAAAAAYYYY in the backwoods and it a bit of trouble gettem out. We will start to take out a few of them does do a little deer management, but I will be huntin the front field for them. 

I did have about 25 turkeys fly off the roost the other morning about 100 yards away from me, I could hear them talking to each other that morning they were making a lot of racket so I knew where they were, they flew off and were coming my way, I got all BOWed up and went to pull back and one of them huzzies seen me and PUT PUT PUT there they went..... too many GREAT EYES coming at me. I tried. ONE OF THESE DAYS....

Lots of bucks going down though I have seen some big boys brought into the shop.

GOOD LUCK & STAY SAFE TRIPLE THREAT!!!! 

We had a gentleman down the road here fall out of his tree and broke his neck not sure if he will be paralyzed or not?? He can feel his feet when they touch him but as for now he cant move anything. He is in the CCU unit at the hospital. SO I CANT STRESS ENOUGH BE SAFE LADIES. :wink:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Huntergirla, yeah my hubby and I both thought he'd go 150 but no matter I still pumped!! Thanks!! 

Well, I guess I'll go with a large for the shirt since they are running a bit smaller. Just let me know how much and where to send it, can't wait!

Sounds like your buck is teasing you...LOL...I sure hope you get the last laugh and bring him home in the back of the truck.  Keep us posted on your hunting love to read about everyone's adventures.

Took my daughter out yesterday and we had a great time in the woods together.  Had 15 turkey less than 20 yards but too many eyes on us to get a shot. Had doe come in about 12 yards but she was on the wrong side and neither of us could get a shot on her. Did see one buck a small 8 but he was hot on the tail of a doe and she didn't lead him close enough for my daughter to get a shot. I can't wait to see her reaction when she shoots her first archery buck!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Just wanted to check in and wish everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving!! Hope you all will have day full of family, fun and good food! I've been in bed  for the last two days and won't be able to spend the day with my family but I'm so very thankful none the less! I have a wonderful family, a husband who treats me the best and 3 kids I adore so a little ukey: won't be making me down. My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone who can't be with their loved ones especially to those serving our country...we can't thank them enough for all they do!!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

AWWWWW KSGirl I hope you are feeling better!!! I know I am a little far away but I could send you some chicken noodle soup or something?
I have got the shirts ordered so what I will need from everyone is an address I can send them too when they arrive in my hands so ladies just PM me and tell me where to send them... I did get a sponcers for the team shirts so all we will need to do is pay for shipping.
I am still out hunting and I hope all is well with everyone out there!!! I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and best wishes to ALL this holiday season, KEEP AT THEM LADIES!!!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks huntergirla!!! I'm feeling better and trying to catch up! Can't wait to get my shirt! My 14 year old daughter shot her first buck with a bow Sunday and I think I was more excited than when I shot mine! I hope to see you posting pics very soon of your kill.....Goodluck hutning!!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow girls! Its been a while since Iread this thread. Work is still interfering with my hunting. Went out and froze to death on Thursday. Only saw a small 4 point. We are recovering from gun season but it looks like the big boys we have been watching made it through. Hoping now that its snowing and colder those turnips in the food plot will come in handy  Not sure if you ordered me a shirt or not since Im a slacker lol.........let me know so I can get you an address if you did. So KS where are the pics of your daughters buck? Thats awesome, we need a better story! Congrats to her and you!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

FarmGirl7 said:


> So KS where are the pics of your daughters buck? Thats awesome, we need a better story! Congrats to her and you!


Thanks FarmGirl7 I am sooooo proud of her I can't even tell you!! I had been sick in bed for 3 days so didn't get to go with her.  My daughter and her Dad are very close so I'm actually thrilled that my Hubby was there with her. My husband set up a tree with one stand at 20 feet facing an open field and another at about 12-14 feet facing a bottle neck where that field goes back into a hidden meadow and that's where they were on this hunt. This was Carrigan's first time hunting in a stand and the wind was howling and cold but she put on her Big Girl panties and went out! I love that about her, she's tough! My Hubby tells me that she took the shot and from his angle it looked like the arrow hit him but dropped and Carrigan was convinced she'd missed him. I guess she was feeling really disappointed as they waited for dark. After dark they climbed down and found her arrow, it was covered in blood! My husband said the light on her face was priceless and there were alot of OMG's do you think I got him Dad!! This is when they sent me a text and no way was I missing this so I dragged my not so fresh self out of bed and threw on my layers. As I was heading out I got a text they'd found a really good blood trail and my foot got a little heavier on the accelerator. :wink: Then I got the "WE FOUND HIM" text. As I arrived Carrigan was standing on the creek bank with the biggest smile on her face it was just one of those "Mom moments" to see her face! He'd expired in the creek so it was fun getting him out but none of us cared we were all so excited. That girl had a permanent smile for a week or better it was great!! We just got the call from the Taxe yesterday that her mount is done so we'll surprise her for Christmas!


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Ksgirl Congrats to your daughter. What a nice buck. She trying to show mom up lol


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Congrats on another great buck first buck!!!Great pics of the little lady Ksgirl!!! Love It!!!! Love that look and Love the story too, I cant get enough of them. STILL out huntin, but the gun season is here now, But I have seen a couple of real nice bucks out there. Real Cold Here though the last few days!!!
I have the shirts ladies so if any of the other ladies wants one just PM with an address and I will get you one. I have got one for everyone!!! We got a sponcer for them so they will be FREE!!! so act now...Lol I hope you like them ladies?...


----------

